# sourceforge download kaputt?



## pzi42 (2. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

beim einrichten eines neuen Servers bin ich auf ISPConfig gestossen und wollte nun Version 2.2.3 ausprobieren. Leider geht die Downloadseite von sourceforge nicht. Unter Linux mit FF3 und unter Windows mit IE6, immer dieselbe Meldung:

"This file is currently unavailable"

Wo kann ich denn ISPConfig noch bekommen, alles was ich im Internet gefunden habe verweist letztendlich auf sorceforge.

vielen Dank
   pzi42


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2009)

Die Version 2.2.3 ist mehrere Jahre alt. die aktuelle Version der ISPConfig 2 Reihe ist 2.2.31.


----------



## pzi42 (2. Apr. 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort, und entschuldigunge bitte meine Schludrigkeit bei der Versionsnummernangabe.

gemeint hatte ich Version 2.2.30 vom 19März 2009. Dies ist auch die einzige auf sourceforge zum download angezeigte 2.X Version. Eine Version 2.2.31 konnte ich nicht finden.

Dasselbe Problem besteht auch mit der 3.X Version. Download ist nicht möglich. Deshalb bin ich an einer alternativen Quelle interessiert.

viele Grüße
 pzi42


----------



## Till (2. Apr. 2009)

Es gibt keine alternative Quelle. Der Download funktioniert astrein bei mir über sourceforge. Wähl halt einen anderen Mirror aus wenn der Mirror den Du zuerst versucht hast die datei nicht anbietet.


----------



## pzi42 (2. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Till,

danke,für deine schnellen Antworten, nun gibt es auch die Version 2.2.31, hab wohl gerade einen Release Wechsel erwischt.

Dennoch, die Fehlermeldung beim Download bleibt.
Alternative Mirrors werden keine Angeboten, ich kann nur AutoSelect auswählen.

Klicke ich die "0" bei Downloads, so erscheint folgende Meldung

"Error fetching statistics data: Connection to statistics server timed out - Please retry shortly  "

Ich versuche es morgen nochmal, vielleicht gehts dann besser

Grüße
 pzi42


----------



## Falcon37 (3. Apr. 2009)

Ich hab's gestern geladen, funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Falls Du es immer noch nicht laden kannst habe Version 2 & 3 mal gepackt (Original geladen, natürlich unverändert, siehe Hash) und auf Rapidshare.com hochgeladen. Das sind jeweils die aktuellen Versionen.
ISPConfig 2: 2.2.31
ISPConfig 3: 3.0.1.1

Download 

*Anmerkung:* Falls man es nicht darf Link entfernen.​


----------



## pzi42 (3. Apr. 2009)

Hey Falcon37,

danke für deine Mühen. Kurz vor deiner Mail habe ich wieder einen Downloadversuch gestartet, und dann gings auch auf einmal ganz prima.

Ich hatte das gestern an insgesamt 3 verschiedenen Rechnern (Linux, w2k und wxp) versucht, an allen trat die identische Fehlermeldung auf. Warum das bei euch gestern ging und bei mir nicht, keine Ahnung. Heute hat der Download funktioniert.

Vielen Dank nochmals 
und Grüße
  pzi42


----------

